# MK4 GTI Interior Peeling . . .



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Guys,
My g/f's car 2000 1.8T door handles, window switches pieces, and pieces around the shifter has a coating on it that is getting scratched and peeling (like a rubber substance - coating). Is there any way of fixing this since it looks terrible ? ? ? Is there a coating we can put on or do I need get newer pieces ? Or should I just take it all off ?
Thanks!


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: MK4 GTI Interior Peeling . . . (TurboR850)*

yeah- whats up with that? I got the same thinggoing on in my car, i was just thinking about replacing them on the doors with some 20AE brushed alum and customizing my shiftboot bezel into one of those circle thingies I see in the TT.







If you find something else to do let me know. I just started peeling it and back until it looks ugly enough for me to do something about it.


----------



## WE20vMK4 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: MK4 GTI Interior Peeling . . . (stv1der)*

If you take steel wool to it, the rubber coating will come off and you will have the very same colored plastic underneath. looks tons better.


----------



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: MK4 GTI Interior Peeling . . . (WE20vMK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WE20vMK4* »_If you take steel wool to it, the rubber coating will come off and you will have the very same colored plastic underneath. looks tons better.


Is that the only option : / . . . . . .


----------



## ageofadam (Feb 12, 2009)

umm, I would not advise steel wool at all! steel wool is waaayy too abrasive and will scratch the fuzz out of the under plastic! I scratched mine with just a plastic scrubbie, steel wool will ruin that (IMHO). I used isopropyl alcohol and a weaker dish scrubbie. either way requires some elbow grease and and some time. After you get it all removed, hit it with some 3M rubbing compound (same sh!t that'll clean the headlihgts) and a solid coat of armor all and it'll look show quality


----------



## ageofadam (Feb 12, 2009)

....this does seem like a similar thread though (identical maybe?)


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI Interior Peeling . . . (TurboR850)*

You can try taking it all off... DIY: Fix Your Peeling Trim. Be patient and scrub lightly to avoid scratching the underlying plastic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
..Or you can always purchase some of the parts new for relatively cheap from ECS Tuning.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: MK4 GTI Interior Peeling . . . (TurboR850)*

Yea my girl getta is doing the same thing. You can peel that stuff right off with your finger nails. Then clean it with an interior cleaner. Surprisingly it does not take long at all theis way. hahah


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

You can try taking it all off... DIY: Fix Your Peeling Trim. Be patient and scrub lightly to avoid scratching the underlying plastic. 
..Or you can always purchase some of the parts new for relatively cheap from ECS Tuning.

Good Looking Out


----------

